# salt



## mjones (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys i have been plowing this property for a couple of years and under new ownership they want to get rid of doing this job by the hour and have me give them a flat rate to plow and salt the parking lot could anyone give me a idea what to charge for salt do you charge by the pound or bag? any info would be helpful thanksussmileyflag


----------



## snyder1924 (Jan 8, 2011)

I charge by the bag ( 80# ). You can run into problems leaving salt in a small tailgate style spreader. What goes in must come out. plus I feel better knowing that my customer got what he paid for.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

how big of property are we talking about?


----------



## mjones (Nov 16, 2010)

about a 1 acre parking lot in front that needs salt and i plow about 5 acre lot in the back no salt on it


----------



## AMS77 (Aug 20, 2011)

On average you should use around 600 to 800 pounds per acre depending on temperature and conditions. As for the plowing you have a good idea of how long its going to take you. Take your per hour push rate and charge accordingly but you need to cover your self say in case you get dumped on.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

are you using bags or bulk salt?


----------



## mjones (Nov 16, 2010)

bags easier for me to store at my shop


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

not a problem, just trying to same terms that you are working with. 


So using round numbers, if a bag of rock salt costs you $5.00 a bag. Now devided into pounds that makes your cost around $0.10 a pound. So if you want to mark that up, say 20%, you are now charging $0.12 a pound. You are now making a dollar a bag. A dollar a bag is not going to keep you in business long if you are only spreading 1 acre. The area you are in will decide how much you can mark up the salt. Figure out what you need to make to cover the insureance, workmans comp, fuel, wear and tear, and time to break even. Then mark up the salt so that you will make money.

Then food for thought, if you ever do go to bulk, you have alreday been charging per pound so now using bulk, your profit per pound will incresase the same product that you are paying $0.10 a pound and selling for $0.12, now you are paying $0.0375 per pound and still charging $0.12 a pound. Changes your 20% markup to a 82% markup without even changing anything on the billing end.


----------

